# Ryan Anderson injury



## girllovesthegame

All we've heard so far is that he's sustained a cervical stinger. A local evening news broadcast said the Pelicans hope to have an update on him tomorrow. 

http://www.sportsinjuryalert.com/2014/01/pelicans-ryan-anderson-leaves-game-with.html

Ryan appears to be a really great guy. Let's hope for the best for him.


----------



## RollWithEm

My brother had a bad stinger back in high school. He was only out 3 weeks.


----------



## girllovesthegame

He tweeted...

https://twitter.com/ryananderson33/status/420354188951183360/photo/1


----------



## RollWithEm

Looks like a lot of carbs.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Looks to be a herniated disc. Sucks.



> In a season that has already been filled with adversity due to injuries, the New Orleans Pelicans learned Tuesday that they will be without their leading scorer indefinitely with a herniated disc. That was the diagnosis for Pelicans forward Ryan Anderson, who was struck from behind in Friday’s game in an accidental collision with Boston Celtics forward Gerald Wallace. Anderson spent the past several days in a Boston hospital, undergoing a series of tests on the injury, which caused him to leave the TD Garden in the fourth quarter of Friday’s road win.


http://www.nba.com/pelicans/blog/ryan-anderson-out-indefinitely-herniated-disc-1714


----------



## girllovesthegame

He's been released from the hospital.

https://twitter.com/ryananderson33/status/420614649764413440/photo/1


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Ryan Anderson unsure about surgery*



> NEW ORLEANS -- Pelicans forward Ryan Anderson says doctors want him to rest for about two months before they determine whether he needs neck surgery to repair a herniated disk.
> 
> Anderson said he is now nearly pain-free with the help of medication, and is optimistic about his long-term future in the NBA. However, he is unsure whether he will be able to play again this season, his sixth.
> 
> "Obviously, I want to get back as soon as possible, but this is something that if I got hit again, it could be more than just career ending. I want to be careful about it," Anderson said, speaking publicly Monday night about his injury for the first time since it occurred in a collision with Boston's Gerald Wallace on Jan. 3. "We're going to find out pretty soon how it's healing and depending on if it's healing (on its own), then we'll just keep going with that. But if not, we'll do the surgery."
> 
> Before his injury, the 6-foot-10 Anderson had been New Orleans' leading scorer, averaging 19.8 points through 22 games.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10289717/ryan-anderson-new-orlaenas-pelicans-unsure-return-season


----------



## Dornado

I'm hearing a lot of "out for the year" type talk... too bad for Anderson, he's proven to be a consistently solid floor spacer the last few years.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Dornado said:


> I'm hearing a lot of "out for the year" type talk... too bad for Anderson, he's proven to be a consistently solid floor spacer the last few years.


Yeah, that's too bad. I'm kind of not expecting him back this year. I'm hoping he doesn't have to have surgery but even if he doesn't, I don't really expect him back this season. But, if he does have to have surgery, I hope he has it as soon as possible and not wait until the week of the next training camp to do it. These injuries are sickening.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Pelicans announce Anderson to have surgery.



> NEW ORLEANS – The New Orleans Pelicans announced today that Ryan Anderson will miss the remainder of the season due to a herniated cervical disc. Anderson was injured on January 3, 2014 in a game against the Boston Celtics.
> 
> After consulting with a team of physicians, it has been determined that surgery will provide Anderson the best opportunity to have a full recovery. Anderson will undergo surgery on April 8, 2014.


http://www.nba.com/pelicans/news/ryan-anderson-injury-update-32514

Hope he has a successful surgery, a great rehab, and full recovery.


----------

